# Anyone have this tenon cutter?



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think I have asked about tenon cutters before but I am bot happy with any I have tried. has anyone ever tried this one?

*Log Woofer*


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Huzah*

Man that thing looks scary!!!
Bet it would get the job done.

Ed

let us know if you live through the first session.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Nope, never tried it but it's made just about 15 miles from me. I've met the guys brother in law but never talked to him. I don't like the way it looks. I'm happy with the ones I use sold here.

http://www.logtenoncutters.com/products.html

I don't think that's the brand I use but they look identical.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Whattya mean about not liking it because of "the way it looks"? You mean you think it is unsafe, or you think it would not yield satisfactory results, or some other reason?
Would like to hear your thoughts before I make a decision to try it or not.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Too much spining that could catch your shirt or a hand or something. The results are probably ok though. The other thing I don't like is you will have to drill a pilot hole on the end of your log before you can use it so you'll either have to chuch up a drill bit, drill then chuch up the tenon cutter or have two drill rigged up. Not to mention that you will have find center which will take time. 

What have you tried so far and what didn't you like about them?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Those are good points. I don't mind running two drills, but finding the center for the pilot hole all the time might be too much of a hassle. I am gonna call them before I order and ask some questions. I'll let y'all know if I order it and if so I'll give share my experince with it.

As to others I have tried, I have tried the same design you have posted and what I don't like about them is the long, tapered should they give. I would like to find a cutter that does not produce such a pronounced shoulder. The Tenonator seems to have less of one, is the main reason it caught my eye, plus I will not use them very often and did not want to spend $700 - $1000 on the varous sizes.


----------



## jodiemeglio (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm too skinny to use something like that if that thing got caught it would rip an arm off!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

jodiemeglio said:


> I'm too skinny to use something like that if that thing got caught it would rip an arm off!


Your absolutely right about it ripping your arm off. I never gave it a chance and made this table where I can strap my log down and then drive the bit onto it with the lever attached to the sled with the drill mounted to it that is mounted with drawer guides. See pic below.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't want to sound as though I am defending a product I have never used, or a company with which I have no connection, but I seriously doubt someone would rip their arm off with it. 
That is just my opinion though I can't speak from actual experience.

I did call the company and the nice lady said that particular product is designed for "homeowner use" for occassional products, and not for production use. 

Not that I am aiming for production but I want a more efficient setup than what the Tenonator offers.

I think I will pass on it not for safety concerns (heck all woodworking machinery is potentially arm-ripping dangerous) but because of time concerns.

Anyhow, thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Dennis Mas (Sep 16, 2007)

*safety issues aside...*

I don't like the idea of the 5/16 hole in the middle of a tenon. Rot, the possibility of the tenon breaking down are a real concern. You could fill the hole when you're done with a 5/16 dowel, but that adds another step to the process.
Good luck with wichever way you go.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Texas Timbers

I have a couple of tenon cutters put out by Lee Valley tools. They are similar to what Big Dave has in his picture. One of the things I don't like is the amout of torque coming back at you through the drill motor. Very tough on the wrists. Big Dave has a good idea, but I want to try something a little different. I want to try the tenon cutter out on my Shop Smith. I will mount the tenon cutter in the drill chuck, and build a sliding clamp to hold the log. Main reason for this is because I am building with curved limbs, so a flat table has issues. I agree with edp. That rig looks scary to me too. Being adjustable would be handy though. My Lee Valley cutters are one size each, and about $100 a pop, so I don't have the full range of sizes.

Gerry


----------



## robin wood (Oct 12, 2007)

I have 3 of the veritas cutters similar design to the TTG but retail in the UK at £55 ($110) very well engineered delightful tool to use on a power drill or brace.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Robin

Veritas is the name on mine, as well, and I think the smaller ones would be very easy to use, and very effective on smaller things, such as willow branches. The two I have , I believe, are the two inch, and The 11/4inch. The two inch puts quite a strain on the wrist muscles. That is why I was thinking of using a clamping rig, and shopsmith, so I don't have to hold onto the drill motor.

Gerry


----------

